# CC photography



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

I was going to post these in the photography thread, but being of CC in nature, I figured I would play it safe and keep them in the CC discussion forums.
I hope that this thread will see some life with CC only photos!

My first Monte


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Very pretty!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice photos, Dan. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Thank you guys!

The cigar was great! I think I'm in love with cc's:thumb::doh:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Very nice Dan!!!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Funny I took very similar shots of my first Monty...I think I prefer your shots, very nice.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Very Nice Pictures everybody!!! Please keep the going!!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Truly envious of all of you!! Very nice pictures.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

From last night:


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

sticking with the cohiba theme going on:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

dahu said:


> sticking with the cohiba theme going on:


I like it a lot!!!


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

HydroRaven said:


> I like it a lot!!!


Thanks!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

These are beautiful pics here gang, i'd love to see more!!


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

all of these are awesome, making me thirsty for sure!

Love this one here, looks amazingly refreshing, and the colors are great!


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

* Disclaimer, sorry for the oversized GR's


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Click, Click, Click, you guys and your fancy beers and smokes........yes I am totally jealous. Great smokes and great beer and great pictures of great smokes and great beer. Can we get this in 3-D next time?


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I got to thinking about this thread here..._and I have come to a conclusion_..."*I hate all of you!!!*"

No...just kidding, seriously there are some great pics here...and of some fine stogies! Keep them coming!


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Decisions, decisions, What cigar tonight, which jig to tie on in the am?
Hand tied jigs and hand rolled cigars - sweetness.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Barefoot said:


> Decisions, decisions, What cigar tonight, which jig to tie on in the am?
> Hand tied jigs and hand rolled cigars - sweetness.


lmao at the tough decisions...that is awesome. That Monte looks tasty. Well done on the hand tied jigs!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Bump for a nice thread...


----------



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

You all are killing me!Especially this pic right here!
Ernie


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I could seriously look at these pictures all day. I love the Behike pictures, please keep posting them!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

My pics where taken with my phone and arn't fancy, but they represent one of my most relaxing 1-2 hr time periods I have had in a while.

For those wondering whats in the glass, its Springbank 10year


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Already posted this one to a contest a few weeks back but thought I would add it as it seems to be fitting:


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

wow, keep the pics coming! these are awesome!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Mr_mich said:


> My pics where taken with my phone and arn't fancy, but they represent one of my most relaxing 1-2 hr time periods I have had in a while.
> 
> For those wondering whats in the glass, its Springbank 10year


*Krystian, *I feel relaxed just looking at your pic.

Here's a quick one from me.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Removed per request.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Removed per request.


Man, frame that, that is awesome.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Did you use a prime lens on the B&W Derek? what was your fstop? That super shallow DOF is nuts, the slight blur of the box "makes" that picture! good one for sure!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

dahu said:


> Did you use a prime lens on the B&W Derek? what was your fstop? That super shallow DOF is nuts, the slight blur of the box "makes" that picture! good one for sure!


Agreed, those are sweet pics. Well done.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

dahu said:


> Did you use a prime lens on the B&W Derek? what was your fstop? That super shallow DOF is nuts, the slight blur of the box "makes" that picture! good one for sure!


You're gonna laugh, but I have no idea what the f-stop is. I used my nikon D40 with the stock lense. I used the macro setting to get the DOF. I actually use auto settings for almost all my photos. Occasionally I'll play with the aperture, but not too often.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You're gonna laugh, but I have no idea what the f-stop is. I used my nikon D40 with the stock lense. I used the macro setting to get the DOF. I actually use auto settings for almost all my photos. Occasionally I'll play with the aperture, but not too often.


 well, nonetheless, great pic!

The f stop is the number that correlates to the size of the aperture. 
The smaller the f stop the larger the aperture, the larger the aperture, the more shallow the depth of field. 
very nice after market lens' like a 50mm prime will have a low f stop (like 2.8)


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Removed per request.
> This one! Love it!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

let's see....



and while I'm at it.....



annnnnnnnnnd a couple more




I'll spare you all pictures of my ugly mug smoking one...one must have boundaries


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Removed per request.
> All of your photos are making me drool a bit, especially as a HdM fan. Awesome. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

I've posted these before, but this thread is just calling for these...
Sometimes deploying to a NATO base in Afghanistan isn't all that BAD 

The only box I had the guts to spend the money on at the time... Hindsight, I shouldn't have saved any money when I was there and come home with cigars 


I was a mere E-4 at this time (For those that don't know, they don't make ish for money). Luckily for me, a contractor bombed me with this cigar. I said, "Dude, this is an expensive stick." He simply replied with, "Dude, I'm a contractor. Don't worry about it."


Truly jealous of those of you out there that currently have them in stock...


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

I just wanted to add a pair of pics from my new buy.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

very nice John, those are both amazing sticks. I'm drooling!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

posted these elsewhere already, but here's a few of my most recent split:

Removed per request.[/QUOTE]


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Not sure how I missed this thread... Will attempt to contribute from my meager collection tonight.

Some great shots Derek.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Derek, you do some very nice shooting. I'll have to get out my SLR and post a few.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Photo skills aren't the best, so I had a little fun with this one.


----------

